# Open houses for new coyote-control program



## Amy (Jan 22, 2009)

The DWR will be holding a series of open houses next week to talk to the public about the new Predator-Control Incentive program. The open houses will be held at the following times and locations:

*Cedar City*
May 29 from 6:30-8 p.m. at the Crystal Inn (1575 W. 200 N)

*Price*
May 30 from 6:30-8 p.m. at the Division of Wildlife Resources office (319 N. Carbonville Road, Suite A)

*Salt Lake City*
May 31 from 6:30-8 p.m. at the Division of Wildlife Resources office (1594 W. North Temple)

You can also visit our website to learn more about how the program will work.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks Amy! Good to see we are having a meeting on this 8)


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

I will be at the SLC one. Everything I am hearing says it is still run the same way, just the counties give more. Means most cant collect it since they are not residents of the counties paying it. That is basically what the email from the DWR told me.

Reading what the information in the link says is totally different than what the email from the DWR said. The email told me the DWR was not paying it, that it was up to the counties.


----------



## Amy (Jan 22, 2009)

reb8600 said:


> Reading what the information in the link says is totally different than what the email from the DWR said. The email told me the DWR was not paying it, that it was up to the counties.


When did you receive that email, reb8600? The information in that link went online yesterday, and is the latest on where the DWR is headed with the program. The open house should also be able to clarify any lingering questions.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

I received it on May 8. I asked about it as well as possibly getting some tags as prizes for a couple of contests that I put on. Here is the reply I received. As you can see it is not much information. I did not receive any answer about some tags for prizes on the contests I host.

"In the state of Utah , coyotes are not considered "protected" wildlife. Therefore, they can be hunted at any time without a license. Also, our agency does not place any restrictions on the spotlighting of coyotes. Individual county and city governments create their own laws on this practice. In order to inquire about these laws, contact the city or county in which you are interested in hunting.



The DWR does not offer a bounty for coyotes, however, individual county and city governments may. Since the coyote is not under our jurisdiction, we do not keep a list of which cities or counties may be offering bounties. You will need to contact these agencies individually. Hope this helps!"


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

This may help someone. I'm not sure yet how the program will work as I haven't done my homework on this yet but here is a sheet that shows which counties have a bounty and who to contact:
[attachment=0:3st38v6l]Counties with bounty.jpg[/attachment:3st38v6l]


----------



## Amy (Jan 22, 2009)

reb8600 said:


> I received it on May 8. I asked about it as well as possibly getting some tags as prizes for a couple of contests that I put on. Here is the reply I received. As you can see it is not much information. I did not receive any answer about some tags for prizes on the contests I host.
> 
> "In the state of Utah, coyotes are not considered "protected" wildlife. Therefore, they can be hunted at any time without a license. Also, our agency does not place any restrictions on the spotlighting of coyotes. Individual county and city governments create their own laws on this practice. In order to inquire about these laws, contact the city or county in which you are interested in hunting.
> 
> The DWR does not offer a bounty for coyotes, however, individual county and city governments may. Since the coyote is not under our jurisdiction, we do not keep a list of which cities or counties may be offering bounties. You will need to contact these agencies individually. Hope this helps!"


Thanks for following up, reb8600. The email you received was accurate at the time you received it. Since then, we've put together more details about how the new coyote-removal program will work (the same information I linked to on Tuesday). I'm not sure whether the counties will continue to offer their bounty programs after the new DWR program gets underway. You might want to check with the individual counties to verify.

I checked into your question about the Division supplying you with permits for your contests, and we don't have a program that offers what you're requesting. I'm sorry you didn't receive a reply about it earlier. We do have a Conservation Permit program, but participation is limited to conservation organizations, and they are required to return 90 percent of the proceeds to the Division for wildlife-related projects (habitat enhancement, transplants, aerial surveys, radio telemetry studies, education efforts and research projects).


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Bullsnot

Thanks for the info but that list has nothing to do with the bounty we are discussing here. That is the bounty that is paid for by the USDA.


----------



## Amy (Jan 22, 2009)

Quick reminder: the first open house is tonight in Cedar City. Stop by the Crystal Inn (1575 W. 200 N.) anytime from 6:30–8 p.m. It's a great opportunity to ask questions and learn more about how the program will work.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Did anyone attend this? How did it go? I will be attending the one in SLC.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

reb8600 said:


> Did anyone attend this? How did it go? I will be attending the one in SLC.


Yep, I attended. And here is the latest info: (Not necessarily in order of importance.) (Also subject to change.)

1-- The program will be run by the DWR Regions, not the counties.
2-- It begins July 1st.
3-- They will likely have to hire/contract with an independent entity to verify the kill (which will likely eat up some of the funds).
4-- They will likely only accept your coyote on certain days at certain times at certain places in the Region with the location moving around.
5-- Ears are no longer enough! They want the carcass or at least the full pelt with the lower jaw attached in order to determine the age per the teeth. You will be responsible for disposal. And if you now have ears, you need to turn them in before July 1st.
6-- You need to register in order to participate.
7-- The registeration will include your Social Security number for tax purposes since the bounties are taxable.
8-- You may take a coyote anywhere in the state, but they prefer you take them in targeted areas per they online map.
9--You need to give the GPS coordinates of the kill, or at least pinpoint it on a mapl
10-- They will verify the location/general area of the kill with a DNA (genetic) test.
11-- You need to remember to comply with the new trespass laws in order not to be cited.

There may be other things I missed, but that's the basics.

Also, at the end of the program this first year an extensive report will be given to the legislature to see how the program is working (or not).


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

I also read that they will not be paying until Sept. Are they going to check in Coyotes between July and Sept or does it actually start in Sept? What new tresspass laws? 

With the limited check in that will make it hard for some to collect unless they skin them. Most coyotes start stinking pretty bad after a day in the fall and winter. With limited check in it is going to limit the success of the program. If someone carries a coyote around for a couple days then tries to dispose of it, I can see coyotes getting dumped where they shouldnt be. We are going to have complaints from the public about the disposal of them because people are not going to spend the money on fuel to travel the distance needed to get them out of sight.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

I think it will be more of a hassle then it's worth. I understand why they have to do certain things and that's to keep people honest. I would bet they will have pretty limited success with the program as most people have more going on in their life then to leave work on the 3rd Tuesday of the month at 4.28 pm to bring in some coyotes that they've had smelling up the garage for a month. Leave it up to the government(DNR) to ruin another potentially good program. I think the program would work alot better if they 1 location per region, set business hours and ya had to bring the coyotes in whole and they hand ya crisp $50 bills. If you want people out killing more coyotes, don't make it so stinking hard to play. Sorry for the rant!!!!


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Payment upon delivery sounds good to me. Or at least a voucher that you can mail in or take to the DWR for a check. I will bring it up at the SLC open house.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

As I indicated, these rules are subject to change, depending on how it works and the response from the participants and open house attendees. So, if you don't like something, say so at the open houses! Also, I didn't ask specifically, but from our conversation I got the idea that each Region may do it a bit differently.

The new trespass laws eliminate the requirement for landowners to post their land in order to prevent trespassing. All private land that is fenced, whether posted or not, is now off limits to anyone participating in any outdoor activity (including hunting) unless you have written permission stating the time and area you are hunting. In other words, you may not be able to just jump in the rig on the spur of the moment and drive down a dirt road looking for coyotes unless you know exactly where you are and where the coyote is. And your favorite calling spot may not work anymore. Do your homework!

I didn't know about the September payoff rumor so I didn't ask. But since they didn't say anything either, I assume everything starts on July 1st. 

And FWIW, they have a poster encouraging doing this as a business.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Tresspassing is not an issue. That is why I have an SD card for the GPS that shows landownership as well as maps. I have done a lot of homework.

The July and Sept dates are what is listed on the DWR website. I am planning on attending the SLC meeting.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

reb8600 said:


> Bullsnot
> 
> Thanks for the info but that list has nothing to do with the bounty we are discussing here. That is the bounty that is paid for by the USDA.


That is what the DWR (Anis Aoude) provided me when I asked how hunters could collect the coyote bounty just 3 months ago. Again this was PRIOR to the recent changes and I wasn't sure how the new program would work but I mentioned that up front. You're welcome.


----------



## 4pointmuley (Sep 18, 2007)

I have a question. How are they going to keep hunters from going out of state and shooting coyote's and then bring them back into Utah and provide a bogus gps location in Utah? Then collect $50 for a coyote out of state.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

4pointmuley said:


> I have a question. How are they going to keep hunters from going out of state and shooting coyote's and then bring them back into Utah and provide a bogus gps location in Utah? Then collect $50 for a coyote out of state.


The system the UDWR will be using this year is definately one which will be on a learning curve for sure. They will be getting a fair amount of info including dna from each carcas. I would think once the analizing is done, strange dna in an area where lots of other yote dna are matches/similar, it will surely stand out like a sore thumb, but that's just my guess. The personal information each registered yote hunter gives will be more than enough to contact them with badges if necessary. :shock:

I would hope not a lot of that would go on, but we all know human nature is what it is...


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

What it comes down to is this. They will be looking for those who are proficient at killing coyotes, and keeping track of all their kills via great information. Then hire them as contractors to do the killing for them in specific areas and times. If you are a good coyote hunter and know how to work a GPS and keep good records you could make a decent 2nd job out of this.  

This could be more proficient and cost less than the arial hunting. :roll: 

Only time will tell if this is a good thing or not. A bunch of people out putting pressure on not only the coyotes, but the wildlife in the areas they will be hunting could be detrimental.

That said it sounds like we could kill 10,000 coyotes and not put a dent in the population. The DWR will also get a good sampling of ages and be able to have a better understanding of what damage the coyotes are doing to the deer herds. o-|| 

They said they have collared some coyotes and done implants on does and collars to know when they give birth and check carcasses for coyote related kills. All this to know when the does give birth so they can collar the new born fawns. Pretty cool stuff. I am looking forward to seeing the new data. 8)


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

I do have one question that someone may be able to answer. Will the GPS info be available to the public?? That would be enough right there for me to not be in the program. I've worked hard to get some good areas, the last thing I want is my kills/gps coordinates published. Does anyone have any incite???


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

I dont think it will be made public. I do have a contact now that I need to email. He asked me to send him some information about what I discussed with him. I will mention that to him when I do.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

I heard back and it looks like the information will be available. Maybe not exact coordinates but the areas and number of coyotes being killed in them. Dont know if the money is worth giving my locations.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Reb8600,
Is the data going to be by Deer unit type area or more precise?
Thanks


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

middlefork said:


> Reb8600,
> Is the data going to be by Deer unit type area or more precise?
> Thanks


I will see what I can find out. He did not tell me exactly.


----------

